# Vote Poll = gbatemp portal



## jalapeno (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah,

i null voted the "poll: best consoles ever" forum and it takes me to the gbatemp index.

happens only in this thread, whatever option i choose to click

like wtf?


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2008)

This happens to me in all polls.


----------



## fischju (Mar 11, 2008)

How about having an opinion and voting for one of the options then?


----------



## zerosystem (Mar 11, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> This happens to me in all polls.


This also happpens to me in all polls when using Classic or Lite skin. The polls work fine for me when I use v3 skin.


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 31, 2008)

Voting still doesn't work on Classic. Just bumping for a quick fix or something.......


----------



## SomeGuyGG (May 5, 2008)

Darn. Can this be fixed? I use the Lite skin and voting does not work for me.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 5, 2008)

I've never had this problem and I didn't know there were different skins/layouts on this site.


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2008)

It still doesn't work with the Classic skin.


----------



## dice (May 8, 2008)

don't worry we're aware of this, it'll be investigated.


----------

